# Friendship requests



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok this might seem like a really stupid triumph. But I still want to write about it. For some reason, I feel really anxious requesting friendships (on SAS) even when I've kinda talked to the people. I am not really sure why, I guess fear of rejection? Anyway, I decided to overcome it by just picking people at random and adding them. Most people are thanking me for adding them, it felt nice 

I guess most of the stuff I'm scared of is in my head.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I think SA makes things seem worse than they really are, in reality there are a lot of friendly people on this site, who would be more than happy to add you, V. I do get that as well sometimes when adding people, so I know where you're coming from.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Just accepted . I agree I think alot of people are nice here and would accept it. I defiently know the feeling and get anxious when I request friends for Facebook.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like friends


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks like I made your random list. =D *accepts*


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

*Friendship requests?*

I want to be freinds too.:um


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

is there a "more than just friends" request?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> is there a "more than just friends" request?


Oh lordy! *fans self* I thought you would never ask!


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Nameless said:


> Ok this might seem like a really stupid triumph. But I still want to write about it. For some reason, I feel really anxious requesting friendships (on SAS) even when I've kinda talked to the people. I am not really sure why, I guess fear of rejection? Anyway, I decided to overcome it by just picking people at random and adding them. Most people are thanking me for adding them, it felt nice
> 
> I guess most of the stuff I'm scared of is in my head.


hey bro...add me  I won't reject you!


----------

